# Kann mir einer helfen ein programm zu schreiben



## bimbo (16. Dez 2004)

Hier ist die Aufgabe



> Schreiben Sie ein Java-Programm, das Folgendes leistet: Das Programm bekommt in der Kommandozeile
> drei Parameter übergeben. Der erste Parameter ist eine ganze Zahl b1 mit 2 <= b1 <=
> 16. Der zweite Parameter ist ein String, der eine nicht-negative ganze Zahl zur Basis b1 darstellt.
> Falls b1 größer als 10 ist, werden die Buchstaben 'A' bis 'F' für die Werte 10 bis 15 verwendet
> ...


----------



## Wildcard (17. Dez 2004)

bimbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier ist die Aufgabe



Ich fand die Formulierung schon dreist genug, und hatte nicht vor irgendeine Antwort
auf so eine "Forderung" zu geben.
Dann hab ich das gefunden und hab meine Meinung geändert.
http://forum.javacore.de/viewtopic.php?t=1232

@bimbo
Die Leute hier nehmen sich Zeit um anderen bei ihren Problemen zu helfen.
Sie machen das freiwillig und ohne Bezahlung.
Wenn du deine "Forderungen" auch in anderen Foren stellst(sind vermutlich nicht die einzigen 2?), 
dann kannst du das zumindest erwähnen!? 
Wenn sich wirklich jemand die Mühe gemacht hätte dir zu erklären wie das geht,
oder dir sogar das Programm geschrieben hätte, würde er sich ziemlich ver****** vorkommen
wenn er merkt das die Sache schon in 12 anderen Foren geklärt wurde.
Ich hab echt keine Lust dir zu helfen, und denke die meisten anderen sind auch dieser Meinung
(Sonst hättest du wohl auch schon eine Antwort erhalten)

 Ein ganz klares :bloed: von mir!


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Dez 2004)

Wildcard mag zwar Recht haben, aber ich habe nicht umsonst die Anfrage von bimbo kommentarlos hier her verschoben.

@bimbo entweder Du lernst selbst, auch gerne mit unserer Hilfe, wie man die Aufgabe lösen kann, oder Du wirst den jenigen, der diese Aufgabe für Dich lösen soll entlohnen müssen.
Also streng Dich lieber selbst an, Erfolge sind was Schönes. Und wir helfen Dir gerne auf den Weg, nur laufen musst Du schon selbst.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Dez 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard mag zwar Recht haben, aber ich habe nicht umsonst die Anfrage von bimbo kommentarlos hier her verschoben.


Schon klar das man hier Aufgaben reinstellen kann (auch wenn bimbo es ja eigentlich unter "sonstiges"
einsortiert hat), aber


			
				bimbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier ist die Aufgabe


zu schreiben, und mit copy/paste einen Text reinzusetzen kann nicht Sinn der Sache sein.
Ein einfaches:


> Kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben, oder vieleicht sogar einen Ansatz schreiben


und ich hätte ihm geholfen.


----------



## bimbo (17. Dez 2004)

ich küsse euch alle,jungsist es nicht egal wie man sich genau ausdrückt?der Sinn ist doch derselbe!
leider bin ich Ausländerin und habe ein miserabler Wortschatz :roll:


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Dez 2004)

*hust*

Das Thema "Kann mir einer helfen ein Programm zu schreiben?" sollte eher heißen "Kann mir einer ein Programm schreiben?".

Unter "helfen" versteh ich, dass du nen Ansatz hast und dann Fragen stellst um weiterzukommen, aber nicht dass du dir gar nix überlegt hast und gerne ne Lösung hättest.


----------



## Grizzly (17. Dez 2004)

bimbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich küsse euch alle,jungsist es nicht egal wie man sich genau ausdrückt?der Sinn ist doch derselbe!
> leider bin ich Ausländerin und habe ein miserabler Wortschatz :roll:



Das hat ja mal prinizipiell nichts mit dem Wortschatz zu tun. Aber es ist halt sehr billing einfach mal die Aufgabe hier reinzustellen, in der Hoffnung, dass andere für einen die Arbeit machen. Du lässt nicht erkennen, dass Du überhaupt schon versucht hast, die Aufgabe selbständig zu lösen. Und das ist der Punkt.

Die Problemstellung scheint ja wohl eher mathematischer Natur zu sein. Die Programmierung an sich dürfte relativ schnell gehen.

Frag' uns halt mal was konkretes. Womit kommst Du denn ganz genau nicht klar?


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Dez 2004)

scheint mir eher eine simple umrechnerei

mit Integer.parseInt und Integer.toString


----------



## Michael2 (17. Dez 2004)

Ich find bimbo cool und deshalb mal den Anfang gecodet: 8) 


```
public class basis
{
  public static void main(String[] args)
    { 
    	int b1=0;
    	int b2=0;
    	int parameter=0;
    	try
    	  {
    	  	if(args[2]==args[2]){}
    	  }
    	catch(ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException e)
    	  {System.out.println("Sie muessen beim Programmaufruf 3 Parameter angeben!!!");System.exit(1);}
    	try
    	  {
    	  	b1=Integer.valueOf(args[0]).intValue();
    	  	if(b1<2 || b1>16){Integer.valueOf("Keine Zahl");}
    	  }
    	catch(NumberFormatException e)
    	 {System.out.println("Der erste Parameter muss eine ganze Zahl von 2 bis 16 sein!!!");System.exit(1);}
    	 try
    	  {
    	  	parameter=Integer.valueOf(args[1]).intValue();
    	  	if(parameter<0){Integer.valueOf("Keine Zahl");}
    	  }
    	catch(NumberFormatException e)
    	 {System.out.println("Der zweite Parameter muss eine ganze Zahl größer gleich Null sein!!!");System.exit(1);}
    	 try
    	  {
    	  	b2=Integer.valueOf(args[2]).intValue();
    	  	if(b2<2 || b2>16){Integer.valueOf("Keine Zahl");}
    	  }
    	catch(NumberFormatException e)
    	 {System.out.println("Der dritte Parameter muss eine ganze Zahl von 2 bis 16 sein!!!");System.exit(1);}
    	 if(pruefe_basis(parameter,b1))
    	   {
    	   	System.out.println("Sehr gut!Die Zahl z="+parameter+" ist eine gueltige Zahl zur Basis "+b1);
    	    System.out.println("Und z="+umwandlung(umwandlung_dezimal(parameter,b1),b2)+" zur Basis "+b2);
    	   }
    	 else{System.out.println("Die Zahl z="+parameter+" ist keine gueltige Zahl zur Basis "+b1);}
    	 
    }	 
       //Zahl in Basis zehn in beliebige andere Basis umwandeln
    	 public static String umwandlung(int zahl, int basis) 
    	   {
            int rest;
            String ergebnis="";
            String ziffer[]={"0","1","2","3","4","5","6","7","8","9","A","B","C","D","E","F"};
        
            do {
               rest = zahl % basis;
               ergebnis = ziffer[rest] + ergebnis;
               zahl = zahl / basis;
               } 
           while (zahl>0);
           return ergebnis;
         }
         
      //beliebige Zahl in Basis 10 Umwandeln
      public static int umwandlung_dezimal(int zahl, int basis) 
    	   {
           int ergebnis=0;
           String zahl_String=Integer.toString(zahl);
           int a = zahl_String.length();
           int c=0;//wievielte Stelle von hinten
           while(true)
             {
             	 int b=0;
             	 if(zahl_String.substring(a-1,a).equals("A")){b=10;}
             	 else if(zahl_String.substring(a-1,a).equals("B")){b=11;}
             	 else if(zahl_String.substring(a-1,a).equals("C")){b=12;}
             	 else if(zahl_String.substring(a-1,a).equals("D")){b=13;}
             	 else if(zahl_String.substring(a-1,a).equals("E")){b=14;}
             	 else if(zahl_String.substring(a-1,a).equals("F")){b=15;}
             	 else {b=Integer.valueOf(zahl_String.substring(a-1,a)).intValue();}
             	 ergebnis+=new Double(Math.pow(new Integer(basis).doubleValue(),new Integer(c).doubleValue())).intValue()*b;
             	 c+=1;
             	 a-=1;
             	 if(a==0){break;}
             }
           return ergebnis;
         }
         
       public static boolean pruefe_basis(int zahl, int basis)
       {
       	String zahl_String=Integer.toString(zahl);
       	int a = zahl_String.length();
       	while(true)
       	{
       		int b=0;
       		b=Integer.valueOf(zahl_String.substring(a-1,a)).intValue();
       		if(b>basis-1){return false;}
       		a-=1;
       		if(a==0){break;}
       	}
       	return true;
       }
    
}
```


----------



## abollm (17. Dez 2004)

Michael2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich find bimbo cool und deshalb mal den Anfang gecodet: 8)
> ...



@Michael2:
Hand auf's Herz: Hättest du das auch getan, ohne das zweite, erläuternde Posting von bimbo?
Interessiert mich wirklich!


----------



## bimbo (30. Dez 2004)

Michael,ich find dich auch cool!
Danke schön für die Hilfe!
So ein Streit sollte nicht sein.....(nur wegen einer Fragestellung)
Bis bald,Jungs,und guten Rutsch  :bae:  :autsch:  :gaen:


----------

